# reimpostare l'orologio



## scattolina

Ciao ragazzi!
Come si dice "*reimpostare l'orologio/contatore alle 5*?"

Vi sembra che "*Replantear* *el reloj/contador a las 5*" possa andare bene?


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> Come si dice "*reimpostare l'orologio/contatore alle 5*?"
> 
> Vi sembra che "*Replantear* *el reloj/contador a las 5*" possa andare bene?


 Según los diccionarios y frases encontradas por ahí, da la impresión que _'replantear'_ sea justo, por mucho que me desgrade como palabra


----------



## scattolina

también a mi!


----------



## Riveritos

Me parece raro usar el verbo replantear cuando se habla del reloj.
Se me ocurre que se podría decir "volver a programar el reloj/contador a las 5".
Dependiendo del contexto podría ser "sincronizar el reloj/contador a las 5"


----------



## gatogab

Te recuerdo que *sincronizar* es hacer que coincidan en el tiempo dos o más movimientos o fenómenos: _sincronicemos nuestros relojes._
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe


¿Es posible usar *reprogramar*?
Pienso que sí


----------



## 0scar

Poner  el reloj en la hora 5.
Poner el contador en 5.


----------



## Neuromante

Volver a poner el reloj en las cinco O las traducciones de Óscar, que son muy válidas, solo que a mi no me resultan naturales.


Lo de "replantear"; ni de casualidad.


----------



## scattolina

però non è *impostare l'orologio alle 5/il contatore a 5*, ma è *RE**impostare* - è il "*RE*" che mi pone problemi... :-(


----------



## Neuromante

En italiano se usa el prefijo RE en montones deverbos, en español no.


Hace un minuto, viendo tras dudas que has puesto en el foro, me he dado cuenta de que en todas intentas ajustar el español al italiano: Tu pregunta sobre los ficheros cuando ya te hemos dicho que se dice "archivos", intentar encontrar una traducción para lo del lavado que mantenga el orden de las palabras en italiano.
El español y el italiano son solo aparentemente iguales. No puedes pretender usar uno como si fuera el otro.
En este caso no vas a encontrar un verbo con el prefijo "RE" que puedas usar, y dudo que puedas encontrar un verbo que tenga el significado de "volver a + verbo"



¿Porqué no te gusta mi propuesta de "Volver a poner"? Significa "reimpostar", al menos en este contexto


----------



## ursu-lab

Il prefisso RE- di ripetizione, tranne pochi casi in cui esiste anche in spagnolo, si rende con il verbo "volver a + infinito". Riferito all'orologio, plantear sembra un po' assurdo e pure innaturale. Cioè, "replantear el reloj" secondo me non esiste proprio, così come non credo che esista nemmeno "plantear el reloj". Che vuol dire? "Planteas" un problema, una soluzione, una questione, una faccenda, non certo un orologio. 


Io ho sempre sentito la parola "*ajuste*(s)", nel senso di sistemare / programmare dei dati, ecc. e quindi anche l'orologio.

Direi decisamente "*ajustar *el reloj". 
E aggiungendo, se lo ritieni necessario, "volver a", "de nuevo", "otra vez" puoi rendere la ripetizione della frase.


Anche nelle istruzioni installate nel cellulare, per esempio, si usa sempre il verbo "ajustar" e il sostantivo "ajustes".

PS: nel suo messaggio precedente, Neuromante usa il verbo "ajustar" riferendosi al fatto che cerchi di sistemare/adattare/impostare le frasi spagnole a quelle italiane. Condivido il suo consiglio: una traduzione troppo simile all'originale è comunque sempre sospetta e probabilmente sbagliata, soprattutto con lo spagnolo e l'italiano.


----------



## scattolina

Neuromante said:


> En italiano se usa el prefijo RE en montones deverbos, en español no.
> 
> 
> Hace un minuto, viendo tras dudas que has puesto en el foro, me he dado cuenta de que en todas intentas ajustar el español al italiano: Tu pregunta sobre los ficheros cuando ya te hemos dicho que se dice "archivos", intentar encontrar una traducción para lo del lavado que mantenga el orden de las palabras en italiano.
> El español y el italiano son solo aparentemente iguales. No puedes pretender usar uno como si fuera el otro.
> En este caso no vas a encontrar un verbo con el prefijo "RE" que puedas usar, y dudo que puedas encontrar un verbo que tenga el significado de "volver a + verbo"
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Porqué no te gusta mi propuesta de "Volver a poner"? Significa "reimpostar", al menos en este contexto



Scusa Neuromante , ma avevo letto solo la risposta di 0scar 
quindi "*volver a poner el contador en 5*" è corretta come frase?

mi problema es que yo hablo español un poquito, pero algunas palabras o construcciones gramaticales no se han todavía claras por eso tengo muchas dudas... disculpáis si soy un poquito "testona."


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, pero fíate de los demás.
O gana diez años consecutivos el Cervantes de Literatura


----------



## scattolina




----------



## Lexinauta

Aunque sea más corriente decir 'poner en hora', si aceptamos 'ajustar el reloj' también podemos decir '*re*ajustar el reloj' _(y todos felices... )._


----------



## Neuromante

Lexinauta said:


> Aunque sea más corriente decir 'poner en hora', si aceptamos 'ajustar el reloj' también podemos decir '*re*ajustar el reloj' _(y todos felices... )._



Se entendería como que el reloj está roto o mal colocado. En todo caso "ajustar la hora del reloj" pero solo si te refieres a hacerlo coincidir con otro reloj que le sirva de referente


----------



## scattolina

non è un aggiustamento, ma è come quando metti un cronometro: lo ripori a zero, per esempio.
Diciamo che una frase che potrebbe essere più chiara è:
*El cronometro è stato riportato a zero*.
*El cronómetro ha sido puesto a zero* (de nuevo) ?

(Mi è venuta in mente solo ora la frase con il cronometro, che rende bene l'idea.)


----------



## Neuromante

Si el cronómetro se pone a cero y a está es correcto (Salvo porque el verbo e tu duda era "reimpostare" y no "riportare") pero si se pone a cero y se empieza a contar el tiempo entonces sería "reinicializar"


----------



## ursu-lab

Nel manuale di un cellulare in spagnolo usano questi termini:

Cronómetro / Temporizador: iniciar, detener, poner a cero, restablecer

Hora: establecer, ajustes.

"Reinicializar" si usa tantissimo anche con il sistema del computer, per cui funzionerà perfettamente anche con un altro apparecchio.


----------

